# Directv plans for 2006/2007



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Since Directv is moving away from tivo, maybe this isn't the right place for this, but I thought a lot of people might be interested. I also did a search and couldn't find it mentioned.

The link below takes you to a pdf file of their investor meeting 2 weeks ago. Some very interesting stuff planned for the next 2 years. Here's some highlights:

- 11 Directv satellites
- HDTV media center
----------whole home DVR functionality
- Second generation slim line antenna
- Home theater segment
--------- advanced products
- 150 National HD channels w/ nearly 100% local HD by year end 2007
- VOD download service
- single wire from dish
- Interactive platform across all products
- Power line technology replaces phone connections
- Data port to connect via customers broadband service
- Hard drive expansion device
------------customer installable
- Intergrated televisions
------------kitchen under cabinet units 
- Directv2go transfer from directv dvrs
- Directv tuner for media center and Viiv PC's
- media extender functionality
- Broadband video
-----------2000 titles at launch
- Directv gamestar
----------watch favorite shows while playing
----------dvd games delivered directly to dvr
-Fox news interactive
----------additional footage
----------interactive data
----------customized tracker
-What's hot
----------real time ratings of most popular shows
-Revamped program guide
----------launch in 2007
----------designed for personalization
-Best customer loyalty program

Anyway, those are some of the highlights. Feel free to read the whole presentation and discuss

http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf

edit: removed previous link as it had confidential customer information. Clean link added.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds great, but George Bush told me he was going to catch Osama Bin Laden almost five years ago.

If a significant amount of it happens, it sounds like a service moving in the right direction. At the moment, I have no plans of wandering off any where else, so we'll see.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Since Directv is moving away from tivo, maybe this isn't the right place for this, but I thought a lot of people might be interested. I also did a search and couldn't find it mentioned.


That's because the original PDF had a bit of a privacy snafu (some poor sap's account information was visible on one of the slides portraying the new customer value rating system), so the thread was deleted.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey...I noticed on slide 83 that there is a name, phone number and account number. You don't think that could be a real customer do you?

I wonder if I should call the number and make sure they know about this?


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Oops, I didn't even look. I assumed this would have been the fixed PDF. IBTD


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

If I was said customer, I'd be getting some serious compensation from them for the invasion of privacy.


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

If you ask me they are behind the curve on alot of this stuff, people here have been asking for the home media stuff for awhile, wouldnt have been easier just to unlock the stuff that was already there. I realize they want to control and benefit from thier own content but they probably could have negotiated something with TIVO and implemented all this last year. The end of 2007 is two years from now!!! DTV saved me from cable last year but cable has won me back with HD on (albiet crappy) VOD service. I cant use a TIVO now but I have all the channels I want in HD, I didnt buy a HDTV to wait two years for HD (and with a satellite on my roof I dont think I should need an antenna as well).


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

ping said:


> That's because the original PDF had a bit of a privacy snafu (some poor sap's account information was visible on one of the slides portraying the new customer value rating system), so the thread was deleted.





Deja Vu said:


> Hey...I noticed on slide 83 that there is a name, phone number and account number. You don't think that could be a real customer do you?
> 
> I wonder if I should call the number and make sure they know about this?





ping said:


> Oops, I didn't even look. I assumed this would have been the fixed PDF. IBTD


I thought it was the fixed pdf as well. It's been edited now.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I thought it was the fixed pdf as well. It's been edited now.


Actualy now its gone!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Actualy now its gone!


fixed.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Since Directv is moving away from tivo, maybe this isn't the right place for this, but I thought a lot of people might be interested. I also did a search and couldn't find it mentioned.
> 
> The link below takes you to a pdf file of their investor meeting 2 weeks ago. Some very interesting stuff planned for the next 2 years. Here's some highlights:
> 
> ...


I thought they gave up on that idea....


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

7thton said:


> I thought they gave up on that idea....


Nope.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> fixed.


Thanx! 3000 channels WHOHOO! Kinda reminds me of the futurama episode wher Fry laments Over 5000 channels and still nothing to watch!  Yall think that it will be 2500 shopping channels? (wouldnt that blow)


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

"- Power line technology replaces phone connections"

From the slide it says "Power line technology will replace difficult phone connections". I hope they are not talking about IP over power lines. You talk about difficult.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

rminsk said:


> "- Power line technology replaces phone connections"
> 
> From the slide it says "Power line technology will replace difficult phone connections". I hope they are not talking about IP over power lines. You talk about difficult.


Well, there's networking over power distribution lines, and then there's networking over home electrical wiring. I suspect it's the latter they're talking about (and in researching I found that Echostar beat them to it with thier 942 DVR--edit: ok, not supported yet, but the hardware is there).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Thanx! 3000 channels WHOHOO! Kinda reminds me of the futurama episode wher Fry laments Over 5000 channels and still nothing to watch!  Yall think that it will be 2500 shopping channels? (wouldnt that blow)


If you had 3,000 channels to choose from, you'd always have something to watch: the program guide.


----------



## tom78221 (Mar 10, 2006)

Deja Vu said:


> Hey...I noticed on slide 83 that there is a name, phone number and account number. You don't think that could be a real customer do you?
> 
> I wonder if I should call the number and make sure they know about this?


No need I think someone did.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

dtremain said:


> Sounds great, but George Bush told me he was going to catch Osama Bin Laden almost five years ago.


This is true. "He can run, but he cannot hide" Well, I guess that wasn't the case. I mean, just how hard can it be to catch a 6'5" Arab with a dialysis machine hooked up to miles and miles of extension cords?


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

If DTV has all these great ambitions, which look fantastic, why don't they share these with public with a time table? It is their silence that rings loud. I use an OTA antenna for my HD right now, I would like more form my provider.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

super dave said:


> If DTV has all these great ambitions, which look fantastic, why don't they share these with public with a time table? It is their silence that rings loud. I use an OTA antenna for my HD right now, I would like more form my provider.


Not to be too pedantic, but to most people in this world, putting this release out in public saying these are the things we are planning before year end 2007 is just that.

I agree that it is very short on specifics and based on their track record lately, it should be taken with a grain of salt. However, the general public is not as demanding as we are.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Lee L said:


> Not to be too pedantic, but to most people in this world, putting this release out in public saying these are the things we are planning before year end 2007 is just that.
> 
> I agree that it is very short on specifics and based on their track record lately, it should be taken with a grain of salt. However, the general public is not as demanding as we are.


Where can i get a cool dog hat like yours? Do they come in german sheppard? It would go great with my cat hat!


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I agree that it is very short on specifics and based on their track record lately, it should be taken with a grain of salt. However, the general public is not as demanding as we are.


...and Chase even hinted at that during his "um, 'ya know, um, aaa" speech during the presentation at the Q&A portion. He refered to "early adopters" who have very high standards that DTV is "trying" to meet.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

They still need to explain to me, the 150 HD National channels.

That would basically mean, just about ever channel on DTV right now, would need to go HD..

I don't even thing it is possible that there would be 150 National Channels total combined across all carriers... let alone DTV by it'self

time will tell.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> They still need to explain to me, the 150 HD National channels.
> 
> That would basically mean, just about ever channel on DTV right now, would need to go HD..
> 
> ...


Conceivably if the capacity exists, one would just load it up with PPV programming until a need from bandwidth arose for other uses.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> They still need to explain to me, the 150 HD National channels.
> 
> That would basically mean, just about ever channel on DTV right now, would need to go HD..
> 
> ...


They touched on that as well. Their answer is the continuing transition of national channels and they are including the premium sports channels in the count. I don't think it would be too much of a stretch to think well over half of the national feeds will be HD by 2007.

But, time will tell...


----------



## TWood (Feb 25, 2003)

gamo62 said:


> This is true. "He can run, but he cannot hide" Well, I guess that wasn't the case. I mean, just how hard can it be to catch a 6'5" Arab with a dialysis machine hooked up to miles and miles of extension cords?


Why don't YOU go catch him and collect the $25 million bounty???

After all, just how hard can it be to catch a 6'5" Arab with a dialysis machine hooked up to miles and miles of extension cords?


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

gamo62 said:


> This is true. "He can run, but he cannot hide" Well, I guess that wasn't the case. I mean, just how hard can it be to catch a 6'5" Arab with a dialysis machine hooked up to miles and miles of extension cords?


Don't draw a picture of it. Hundreds will die in riots.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

TWood said:


> Why don't YOU go catch him and collect the $25 million bounty???
> 
> After all, just how hard can it be to catch a 6'5" Arab with a dialysis machine hooked up to miles and miles of extension cords?


If I had the spy technology, that I always figured the US must have, at my disposal, I think I would have the twenty-five million clams by now.


----------

